# Black Vs. White: The Poop, not the Lizard



## Shigfugjum (Feb 4, 2015)

I am caring for Rhea, a roughly 7 month old female B&W Argentine; this is my first Tegu, and I was a little curious about her feces. Sometimes it is white (with little tinges of pale yellow), and other times it is brown or dark brown. Both seem to have the same consistancy, solid and wet, and appear with about the same frequency. Occasionally she poops out both (usually it's mostly brown with flecks of white or yellow attached). The Brown poop seems to be significantly more aromatic. Is one colour healthier for her? She appears to be on a one-poop-a-day schedule - is that too frequent?

For her diet, I feed her primarily homemade meatballs consisting of ground lean turkey, blended blueberries, and calcium/nutrient supplement. I also have frozen chicken hearts that I give her once or twice a week. And as a treat, I occasionally give her bugs, cooked eggs, or a live mouse. It's been about 2 weeks since she ate a mouse. She's been fairly good about eating, though today she was in a mood and wasn't interested in the meatballs.


----------



## marydd (Feb 4, 2015)

The white is actually pee. The brown is poopy. That's why the brown smells worse. 
I suggest more whole prey. I do not feed live because of the risk of injury to the gu. Mine loves frozen thawed. More fruit variety may be an idea also.


----------



## marydd (Feb 4, 2015)

But to answer your main question her poop is normal lol.


----------

